# 太陽降落？



## raymondaliasapollyon

你們認同 "太陽降落" 這種說法嗎？
有什麼支持和反對的看法？


----------



## Skatinginbc

你為什麼會問這個問題?  給些理由 、背景或語境, 以方便討論.


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

我覺得這種搭配很古怪，可是 Google 上卻又查得到。


----------



## Skatinginbc

為什麼古怪?


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

降落感覺是一種刻意為之的動作。


----------



## Skatinginbc

有些道理.  那麼, 你也覺得 "目擊隕石降落過程" 怪怪的?


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

我會說 "目擊隕石掉落的過程" 或  "目擊隕石墜落的過程"，


----------



## Skatinginbc

有理.  "雨降落到地面上形成徑流" 我會說 "雨落到地面形成徑流" (雨落地成流).

My opinion:
我不反對在非正式場合或隨意交談中說 "太陽降落", 雖然它並非優雅 (refined) 的表達方式。正式文書裡, 須尋求更好的措辭。


----------



## Boyar

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 我覺得這種搭配很古怪，可是 Google 上卻又查得到。


例如 :
《当太阳降落》是一首典型的非洲歌曲。 ( 《当太阳降落》教学素材_音乐·人民教育出版社官方网站（人教网）－人教版/部编本 )


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

Boyar said:


> 例如 :
> 《当太阳降落》是一首典型的非洲歌曲。 ( 《当太阳降落》教学素材_音乐·人民教育出版社官方网站（人教网）－人教版/部编本 )



你可以在百度上看到有人問 "*太阳降落了这句话为什么是错的?* " 很可能大陸的官方教科書認為那是病句。
"
太阳降落了这句话为什么是错的?飞机降落就是对的_百度知道


----------



## Lamb67

As usual, it is poetic licence.

Mao Zedong is our red sun 😁 we all speak like that because of the freedom , not because of what a dictionary says sometime s


----------



## Boyar

我的词典中没有《太陽降落》，只有《太陽落下來》。


----------



## SimonTsai

'太陽降落' sounds unusual and amusing; I would imagine Mr Sun parachuting into the sea.


raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 我會說 "目擊隕石掉落 [...] 或 [...] 墜落的過程"


I would say '墜落' and not '掉落'.


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

SimonTsai said:


> '太陽降落' sounds unusual and amusing; I would imagine Mr Sun parachuting into the sea.



Or in science fiction where the sun turns out to be a huge alien spacecraft.


----------



## philchinamusical

降落，应该是指从高处落到*地面*，比如“降落伞”，就是专门往地面降下来用的。
而太阳是不会落到*地面*的，所以太阳是“西沉”或者“落山”。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

philchinamusical said:


> 降落，应该是指从高处落到*地面*，比如“降落伞”，就是专门往地面降下来用的。
> 而太阳是不会落到*地面*的，所以太阳是“西沉”或者“落山”。



你可以接受 "石頭從懸崖上降落至地面" 嗎？
除非有人控制，我才會使用這種說法，例如魔法師施法。


----------



## Sara Lee

我们通常会说  太阳落山了。
或者 太阳下山了。
或者 夕阳西下。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

逻辑上可以成立的搭配（即使是特定情形下成立），那就是可以允许存在的搭配，剩下的事就是习惯这个搭配了。

“太阳降落”，逻辑上成立吗？成立。这个搭配就可以。

其实，文学上常常使用一些罕见的搭配，使熟悉的句子变得陌生，从而达成特定的表达效果。


----------



## hx1997

我的第一反应是不能接受这种搭配。或许在某些文学作品里可以出现超常搭配（比如汉译圣经体里），但通常情况下，我不接受。


----------



## SuperXW

离开语境讨论正误不是耍流氓么？


Skatinginbc said:


> My opinion:
> 我不反對在非正式場合或隨意交談中說 "太陽降落", 雖然它並非優雅 (refined) 的表達方式。正式文書裡, 須尋求更好的措辭。


大部分人的经验正相反吧。非正式场合或随意交谈不可能说“太阳降落”，只有在歌曲、诗词、经书、文学作品中才使用。正所谓打破常规搭配，更换表达，引人注意发人思考本质，更“优雅”“有深意”。


----------

